# Systematic Racism? In states run by Democrats????



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Floyd Verdict: 'Systemic Racism' Not Guilty


Convicting a white police officer for the death of a black suspect does not affirm the Left's fallacious assertion of "systemic racism."



patriotpost.us





Well worth the time taken to read IMHO.


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

My question is..WHATS IT GONNA TAKE ?.....


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

The whole Court was a joke. They should have honored moving the Venue. Judge Cahill should have ordered a mistrial. BLM is not finished rioting, looting, burning and killing. When they shot at National Guard should have been a all out attack by the guard on all of them. Lock and Load. Commence Firing!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ever since Kent State, National Guard units seem to be forbidden live ammunition.
But I hear that bayonets still work well.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

They have fired the first shot. Time we take action NOW.










*








Senate Democrats vote against condemning 'disparaging treatment' of Minnesota National Guard - Alpha News


More than 20 Senate Democrats voted against a resolution to condemn the “disparaging treatment” of the Minnesota National Guard.




alphanewsmn.com




*


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

Im afraid things are comin....once these FANATICS try n move to rural areas...they may be in for a RUDE AWAKENING.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I have a son that is in the National Guard as a Medic. Their assualt on the Guard hits home to me. I have nothing but hatred for them. And this does not mean I hate Blacks. On the contrary. I judge every man individually. But I see the BLM as a Terror Group the same as any Group globally. My son also wants to be a civilian EMT. Last year EMT's responded to a motorcycle accident. When they arrived BLM attacked them. And then even followed them to the Emergency room where they were attacked yet again. This is insane.


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

I just hope the GOOD American people take there blinders off n really see whats happening to America!
Heres a little story thats a FACT!....when i was in High School....i was raised in the country, hung out with the ********, farm boys n such. Ran around town doin the circuit on friday n saturday nights.
One evening..we were around our trucks n cars when a black kid came up to us n started talkin cars n trucks (his dad owned n operated a garage). Very pleasant to talk to n funny. After sometime i finally asked him..."no pun intented but why did you decide that you wanted to hang with us". He stated that we he liked the samething that we do...and he wanted to stay away from trouble...cool!
We nicknamed him Boots...he always had engineer boots on anr his pant legs always seemed to be caught on the top of his boots..lol.
One evening ...Boots came flying in Hardees scared ...said the jocks were giving him a rough time for hangin out with the whiteys.
Needless to say...a bunch of us approached these jerks n asked them if there was a problem with Boots hangin out with us...if so...we will take it out of town n discuss it...they said no need...no more harassing and there wasnt.
We all hung out for next several years n he made me laugh my ass off i dont know how many times n RACE WAS NEVER INVOLVED!
I just had to tell this because i think about it quite often today.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I worked the last 9 years before I retired in a Housing authority. In case you didn’t know it, housing authorities are heavily populated by African American staff. One of the folks I worked with was a Georgia Tech grad who had been in the industry for several years and, at that time, was the director of the public Housing and Section 8 programs. We had a great working relationship and his ethics and belief system were very similar to mine. He made decisions based on rules and regulations, not skin color. He is now the Executive Director of another Housing Authority. We still keep in touch and I have to say he was one of the most professional people I ever had the pleasure to work with. It’s all about who the person is, not what they might be.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

LT Gov Robinson is another fine example of a African American that believes in doing the right think. Our Country needs more like him.


----------

